# Under Pressure



## Hooky (Jul 5, 2010)

Or should I say over pressure.

Very new to the home barista game and have just yesterday given up on the Gaggia burr grinder (due entirely to mess and static!!)

I went for a KitchenAid ProLine for reasons of budget, space and (after 2010 updates) allegedly 'fair' performance for a burr grinder.

The problem I have encountered is that if I set it to the recommended number for espresso the resultant grounds are so fine that even with the mildest of tamps I can't pull a shot without fear of snapping the Achille's handle.

What came out was akin to something the Clampits would recognise (sorry young 'uns) as Crude and had the same sort of taste.

I've had to back it off two full numbers on the dial before I can get a reasonable result.

Any ideas as to if this is an issue or not and if so, where the fault might be?

Pic is intended to show how much liquor (?) was retained in the grind and is from L to R KitchenAid on finest and Gaggia MM on normal espresso setting middle and Right.

Cheers all.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

The other factors to bear in mind are type of bean and quantity of grounds you are filling the portafilter with. Each coffee machine is different, along with different coffee beans and therefore settings can vary wildy. Keep adjusting until you make a great shot:

- Bean

- Grind setting

- Quantity of grounds

- Tamping pressure


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Mr Banish is right. There are different factors to take into account when grinding. Every coffee bean will react differently. Try a coarse setting and then go finer each time to find the correct setting.

You might want to pop out to buy some more beans though!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Theres no consistency between grinders, and you may grind on setting number 8 on one grinder and on setting 7 for another, with the same beans

The amount of coffee you run through the grinder also has a part to play.

Most new commercial grinders really start to work best after 15-20kg of coffee has been run through them, with patchy and sometimes slow results before then.

Most lower end grinders are unable of grinding fine enough, so having the luxury of backing off a couple of notches will help when the burrs get a little softer (blunt) after use, in which case you will start edging towards fine until you need to replace the burr set.


----------

